# Wettest Glossiest Tyre Dressing. Which?



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Well, recently got my wheels refurbed in gloss black, thouroughly impressed and love it against my black arches and Aztec Gold paintwork. But now I want my tyres to match! 

Looking for opinions and pictures of what dressings you've used or seen that are the glossies and wettest you've seen!

Have read that any product that is Silicone based will give a much wetter look in it's nature. Got told alot of AGs various bulk trim and rubber products are silicone based so experiences here would be useful. Specifically AG no.5 Rubber Cleaner, saw some brilliant pictures of this but were from a very old thread. 

Also I got four new Hankook Ventus Prime tyres when I got them done as two of my four previous Goodyear Eagle F1s were damaged. Wish I could have waited for more Goodyears as I loved them and my Megs Hot Shine took to them brilliant. Where as not as well on the hankooks. Would have meant being without the car for another 3-4 days though. Anyone got Hankooks on their cars?

Finally as a side step, I need a tyre brush! I use Megs Super Degreaser at 1:4 but only use an Envy Brush which just isn't stiff enough to get into any little bits and only seems to help agitate the stuff to a foam but not help cleaning much. I bought a tyre scrubber from Elite Car Care but it's far to stiff, virtually wire like, just marks and damages the tyres. 

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

*Gliptone true blue*

I have recently used Gliptone True Blue, it comes in a spray bottle but to prevent any overspray etc i found it best to spray onto a pad first then wipe onto tyre, didnt fling off when i drove away (bout 30mins i think it was) n gives a nice shiny wet look for along time. Does any moulding etc as well. got it from daytonagbcarcarelimited.com. met these guys at santa pod recently, they are distributing gliptone car care products into the uk.
Hope this helps:thumb:


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

kasman said:


> I have recently used Gliptone True Blue, it comes in a spray bottle but to prevent any overspray etc i found it best to spray onto a pad first then wipe onto tyre, didnt fling off when i drove away (bout 30mins i think it was) n gives a nice shiny wet look for along time. Does any moulding etc as well. got it from daytonagbcarcarelimited.com. met these guys at santa pod recently, they are distributing gliptone car care products into the uk.
> Hope this helps:thumb:


Thanks, any pictures? Don't see much about Gliptone on here, except their leather products, nice to see others being mentioned.

Forgot to say in original post but durability isn't particularly important to
me, wash the car twice a week on average so won't be annoyed if I have to apply each time. If it looks brilliant, it's worth doing!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Megs Endurance comes up very wet and glossy looking. Lots of pics here is you look. IIRC Gaz W likes to use it so check some of his Studio posts.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

this has megs endurance on it


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

*Gliptone pics*



DuncanMon said:


> Thanks, any pictures? Don't see much about Gliptone on here, except their leather products, nice to see others being mentioned.
> 
> Forgot to say in original post but durability isn't particularly important to
> me, wash the car twice a week on average so won't be annoyed if I have to apply each time. If it looks brilliant, it's worth doing!


There r pics in my garage to have a gander at, not a david bailey so im not to sure if they will do them justice,


----------



## peterfox (Apr 22, 2007)

I use Megs Endurance Gel and the results, I think, are great.
Reality though is that the first time you drive on an even vaguely wet road the tyres are mucked up almost immediately. Shame, but short of moving to a country where it never rains there's no real way to avoid this!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If a manufacturer ever produces a wet look product that really lasts then they are onto a winner, I'm still waiting for this "Rubber Dub" to come onto the market and see if it can deliver all it claims. Anybody know when it will be on sale?


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Autosmart tyre dandy in an aerosol can gives pretty good "wet" looking tyres. Last about average, easy on as well. 

A good product imo.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

I use Megs Endurance all the time, the best one for shine and durability I have found.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

I used to use Turtle wax wet 'n' black





































Very wet looking however be aware of tyre product sling even when applying with a pad.

HTH

Lee.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I use CG New Look Trim Gel and it gives a great wetlook. As the title says it'll do your whole trim and plastics also so bit of a bonus:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

gloss it from polished bliss is very shiny indeed and looks wet wet wet.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

i use meg endurance gel or megs hot shine with the megs pad that is desgined for tyres

pour it into the tub then but the applicator in the tub and then apply is really good

find on low pros like mine dont last though 

but on m8s with normal tyres is great :thumb:


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

Alfa GTV said:


> I used to use Turtle wax wet 'n' black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always wanted to try this wet n black. those are also 2 very tasty looking motors. is that some sort of irmscher model astra coupe?

how long did you find the wet n black lasted?


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Blackfire long-lasting tyre gel (with polycharger) is the longest lasting wet look gel I have used ........by a long long way.

The issue is not just how long the product stays on the tyre, but how long it maintains the shine for before going matt.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

sanchez89 said:


> always wanted to try this wet n black. those are also 2 very tasty looking motors. is that some sort of irmscher model astra coupe?
> 
> how long did you find the wet n black lasted?


Thanks, I sold the Astra coupe Turbo a while back now, It has some Irmscher items on it and a few other bits here and there :thumb: Was featured in Total Vauxhall magazine and I sold it with 346bhp :devil:



















As for the wet 'n' black, always looked good, product sling was even after applying with a pad was a bit much but it usually lasted for a couple of weeks.

I use megs endurance now


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

try autosmart krill, the more coats you put on the more gloss you will get and its touch dry so no sling


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

S500 said:


> If a manufacturer ever produces a wet look product that really lasts then they are onto a winner, I'm still waiting for this "Rubber Dub" to come onto the market and see if it can deliver all it claims. Anybody know when it will be on sale?


Tbh no companies are trying to make a product that lasts that long for two reasons.

1: If it lasts forever they sell less.

2: More importantly, Tyre shine only ever has to last a week because tbh everyone who cares enough about their car to want tyre shine washes their car every week and therefore reapplies product every week.

Im pretty sure when testing their product they test to see if it lasts a week. Any longer and its just pointless.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Shiny tyres... humm... sorry, can't get into that look personally

Clean and very black yes, but shiny just seems 'wrong' somehow...


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Janitor said:


> Shiny tyres... humm... sorry, can't get into that look personally
> 
> Clean and very black yes, but shiny just seems 'wrong' somehow...


Shiny all the way :lol:

Thanks for all the suggestions so far. Only problem is there's loaaads of suggestions and which one to pick.

Anyone used multiple products out of what's been suggested and got experience on which is shiniest? Megs Endurance seems to be the most recomended, but that's probably because alot of people use it compared to other ones.

Btw to the guy asking about Rubber Dub, it is available, and I have it. So far it's lasted about 3 weeks with no deterioation to the look, it's not shiny at all but it's a really nice matt black look. They look permanently brand new. It also doesn't seem to remove at all even with me scrubbing with megs super degreaser at 4:1.

Definetly a useful product as I'm using it families cars etc buy on my own I want more shine!

Thanks

EDIT: Forgot to say, I bought Rubber Dub directly through bromoco but I beleive it is available through Spautopia now.


----------

